# Dog Shampoo????



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

HI! I was wondering if any one has a good liquid dog shampoo & conditioner recipe or would know where I might get one. I am going to make a pet bar soap but my vet said today he thinks a liquid shampoo & a conditioner would sell better. Thanks ahead of time! :help2 

Mary Lou


----------



## Spicer Creek Goats (Dec 10, 2007)

I would be interested in any replies to this also. My daughter works for a vet and she said the same thing-that people would buy the liquid shampoo over bar soap. Anybody?? Thanks, Julie


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

using any liquid soap recipe, just add the right eo's to the mix 
they are 
Cedar
pennyroyal
Cedarwood
lemon
lavender
peppermint

equal amounts of these, not making it too strong will repel fleas and other insects...
Barbara


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Barbara, what about Citronella and Tea Tree for dogs? Would it help with fleas and ticks? I have had dog shampoo requests but just haven't had time to make it yet and was thinking of using those EO's with cedarwood and maybe lavender.

Christy


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes, also Citronella and t-tree are great also for repelling fleas and other external creatures... forgot aboutthose.. T-tree helps with any skin problems too...
Barbara


----------



## Spicer Creek Goats (Dec 10, 2007)

Barb & Christy, Thanks for the ifo. Julie


----------



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

Barb that long list do you just pick and choose from it right? Not use all at ounce. 

Mary Lou


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

I think it is best to just pick three or four that smell good together.

Christy


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I make a "puppy poo" BAR for my own dogs and I've put bars on my table at festivals and they've sold reasonable well. I use Tea Tree, and oatmeal..and ACV. A lard based recipe and it lathers like crazy! I'm going to continue to make a bar..because thats what I like. Next batch will be soap on a rope for easier handling.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

They sell bone shaped soap molds, they look really cute on the wooden soap dishes. Vicki


----------

